# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Threat detector fshoster64.exe

## Naatman

Ran TurboHUD 20.9.4.0 (v9.2) STABLE for Diablo III 2.6.9.68722 (64 bit), upon which it reported a threat detected. Inside the log was:

2020.09.05 13:24:43.903	hostile process detected: fshoster64, C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Ultralight\ulcore\1598269046\fshoster64.exe

I believe this is part of my virus package. Can anyone assist (should TurboHud not consider it a threat or is there a way to remove just this pgm))?

----------

